# Acela Business Class With Snack Car versus First Class?



## Triley (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out if it's worth it for me to upgrade to first class and get free food and beverage service, or take business class, and pay for the food and drinks, from Boston to New York. I go through an insane amount of soda a day (I use to drink one can on the way to work, five after work, and close to 75 ounces at work), terrible for my health, I know. So, I'm trying to figure how much I'd spend in drinks alone for myself, never mind my other half. Also, due to when we'd be arriving to Boston, we wouldn't have time to stop and get dinner, and I doubt we could make it to New York without eating.

So in short, I'm asking if any body thinks it'd be worth it money wise to go with first class to get the free food and drink service, in addition to the better seating and all. Also, if any body had the pricing menu for the Snack Car menu, it'd further help me decide.

Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 14, 2008)

Just this week, I went from PHL to BOS in First Class, Personally, I did not think the meals and drinks were worth the extra $103. True, you have better seating and 2x1 seating, and also access to the Club Acela, but personally if I were paying, I would not. I'd rather go Business Class and spend the extra money elsewhere. (But that's just my opinion.)


----------



## AlanB (Dec 14, 2008)

Well the First Class menu can be found here. Not sure that I've seen the cafe menu online. I'll have to look later.

As for me, I'd choose first. But then I always go in first. I enjoy the service, the single seat, and the extra AGR points. There are many who wouldn't pay extra for first class. If you're boarding at South station, being in first class also gets you into the Club Acela lounge to await your train.


----------



## Triley (Dec 14, 2008)

It'll probably come down to how much the cost of the drinks will be, honestly. Because if I'm going to spend like $30 in drinks, and then another $15 in food? I'd fork out the $70 per person to go up to first class.

Also, while I'm thinking of it, how does their food service work? Do you get a choose from the "Afternoon and Evening" section, as well as something from the "Small Bites" as like an appetizer, or just one?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 14, 2008)

Triley said:


> Also, while I'm thinking of it, how does their food service work? Do you get a choose from the "Afternoon and Evening" section, as well as something from the "Small Bites" as like an appetizer, or just one?


The "Afternoon and Evening" section is the only choices available after the breakfast hours. The "Small Bites" is one of the meal choices. You can chose any *ONE*!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 14, 2008)

Triley, you're always welcome to bring your own soda onboard, you just can't drink it in the cafe car. Which on Acela really isn't a problem, since the cafe doesn't really have great seats. By the way, you should know that Amtrak only serves Pepsi products. No Coke products.


----------



## Triley (Dec 14, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Triley, you're always welcome to bring your own soda onboard, you just can't drink it in the cafe car. Which on Acela really isn't a problem, since the cafe doesn't really have great seats. By the way, you should know that Amtrak only serves Pepsi products. No Coke products.


Yeah, that's the one fault I see. xD

I would pack my own stuff and bring it, but I'm going to be getting up for work at 6am, and will have to be taking the train at 5:20pm, after arriving around like 4:45.

Anyway, for a first time Acela (and Amtrak at that) rider, I guess it'd be better to splurge for the First Class. Never been to New York either, so it's looking to be a great weekend, might as well go all or nothing I guess!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 15, 2008)

Triley said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Triley, you're always welcome to bring your own soda onboard, you just can't drink it in the cafe car. Which on Acela really isn't a problem, since the cafe doesn't really have great seats. By the way, you should know that Amtrak only serves Pepsi products. No Coke products.
> ...


Well as I mentioned above, that's where I'd be. I've probably been in an Acela business class car maybe twice in my life and I average at least 10 Acela trips each year.

If you do go first class, depending on where you plan on driving too, you should know that as a first class passenger if you board at South Station you are entitled to use the Club Acela lounge there. And if your returning from NY via Acela in First class, there is also a lounge there that you can use.

These lounges are a nice quiet refuge in the often-bustling train station. They have nice plush chairs, conference rooms, computer terminals, newspapers, TV's, luggage storage, free soft drinks, juices, coffee, tea, and clean safe bathrooms. They also allow you to board your train before the rest of the masses.

In Boston the lounge is actually upstairs above the ticket windows, the door is to the left of the windows and to the right of an information kiosk. There is a small doorbell to the right of the door. Just show your tickets to the attendant at the desk and you're in. They will announce when your train is ready.

The lounge in NY can be found to the far left of the NJ Transit ticket windows as you face them, when standing in the Amtrak concourse which is on the 8th Avenue side of the station. Walk past the West Gate for tracks 7 & 8 on the left side of the escalator and you will see a sign on the corner of the wall. There is a doorbell to the left of two gold doors. Ring the bell and wait for the click to open the door. Note: In NY there is no pre-boarding ahead of the regular passengers, but they usually do announce your train in the lounge before they announce it in the main station. This means if you don’t dilly-dally, you can generally be near the head of the line at the escalator.


----------



## mike m (Dec 15, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


And even better all Acela lounges offer free soda !!!

Mike


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2008)

AlanB said:


> These lounges are a nice quiet refuge in the often-bustling train station. They have nice plush chairs, conference rooms, computer terminals, newspapers, TV's, luggage storage, free soft drinks, juices, coffee, tea, and clean safe bathrooms. They also allow you to board your train before the rest of the masses.


Plus, when I used the lounges, there were free snacks, appropriate for the time-of-day.


----------



## Triley (Dec 15, 2008)

Alan, have any luck finding the Cafe Menu? I looked and couldn't find anything. I'm surprised no one has taken a picture of the menu and posted it anywhere.


----------



## had8ley (Dec 16, 2008)

I've ridden in both classes and have to vote for first class. The seating is better and you have at your seat service throughout the trip. A trip to the Business class bistro is nothing more than a glorified cafe car. The seats are uncomfortable in the cafe car; I'm really surprised no one has fallen off of them and then Joe Wannabebigbucks gets a cell call and the whole world knows that he just sold 5,000 hand bags to Macy's. (This actually happened on one of my trips.) This is not to say it can't happen in first class but the element of travelers seems to be a little more refined. (The hand bag salesman tried to celebrate by offering to buy everyone a soft drink~ I peacefully declined with Pepsi in hand.) The one perk that I do enjoy is the Club Acela. If I'm going Acela or first class in a sleeper I'll actually arrive early. It seems to prep you for a long trip and they are well equipped and stocked. The only complaints I've heard about them is some rudeness by front desk employees in Chicago and it's not a Club Acela (It's a Metroplitan Lounge but run similar to the Club Acelas for first class pax.) People like that usually self destruct after having a run in with the wrong (or should I say "right?") person. I wonder what an AU poll would come up with on Acela rider preference?


----------

